# TF/Furry hypnosis



## elidolente (Jan 17, 2009)

So, any success? I have done it a bit, no tf, but relaxing. 

I have heard that after you do it awhile, you feel/see the chages. Any thoughts/members of furmorphed here to help out? It would be awesome to see/feel myself as my fursona, but I kno it doesn't work first few times, even feeling would be awesome.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 17, 2009)

How? Sounds like fun.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2009)

_Fucking facepalm._ No amount of "hypnosis" is going to make you feel like a furry. That's absurd. There was a time where I was really heavily interested in this stuff... but then I turned _13_ and lost interest.


----------



## X (Jan 17, 2009)

i have the mp3 file if anyone wants it, its too big to attach, pm me and ill email it to you.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> _Fucking facepalm._ No amount of "hypnosis" is going to make you feel like a furry. That's absurd. There was a time where I was really heavily interested in this stuff... but then I turned _13_ and lost interest.



lol, ok. I like ur frankness, and I agree a lot with u, but hey, hypnosis isnt All crap, just 75% of it. Iam just asking if anyones had success? At all. Its relaxing, but any fur feelings/visuals?


----------



## X (Jan 17, 2009)

elidolente said:


> lol, ok. I like ur frankness, and I agree a lot with u, but hey, hypnosis isnt All crap, just 75% of it. Iam just asking if anyones had success? At all. Its relaxing, but any fur feelings/visuals?


 
i felt wings the first time i tried it, but thats as far as i went.


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2009)

What the hell is TF? I came here expecting a discussion about Team Fortress but instead you people talk about hypnosis. What does TF stand for?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 17, 2009)

i know it's possible to create hallucinations with hypnosis, and hypnosis does definitely work

whether that translates into a full-bodied type of deal is anyone's guess, but it's asking an awful lot

the number one obstacle seems to be achieving the depth of trance you'd need off of random mp3 files from the internet

edit: also, if anyone needs the files we're talking about, pm me and i can probably get them to you


----------



## X (Jan 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> What the hell is TF? I came here expecting a discussion about Team Fortress but instead you people talk about hypnosis. What does TF stand for?


 
transformation.


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2009)

You expect to be hypotized by a MP3 file? Jesus, even if I believed in such nonsense (and I don't), I would think that breaking the human mind and entering it's subconcious layers to uncover hidden memories and create vivid fantastic images in an out of this world experience is the kind of work that would require years of training and only a handful of experts across the world would manage to achieve, the rest of them being simply charlatans on the lookout for easy money from gullible people. It's not the kind of stuff you download from LimeWire.

Also, thanks for the answer, Half-Witted.


----------



## X (Jan 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> It's not the kind of stuff you download from LimeWire.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the answer, Half-Witted.



actually i got it from warpmymind.com, and your welcome.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> You expect to be hypotized by a MP3 file? Jesus, even if I believed in such nonsense (and I don't)



harvard disagrees with you

people thought hypnosis might be a scam but nope, turns out that it works


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2009)

What is in this MP3, anyways? A sub sonic sound that breaks the mind of whoever hears it, engulfing him in a madness that makes he think he's in a state not unlike nirvana? A soothing voice, calmly telling you that you are, in fact, very tired in a cliche manner? Sounds of the jungle that would calm some and make others have horrible flashbacks about 'Nam? Is it, perhaps, not the file itself, but an unspoken and arcane magic acting over whoever downloads it, spreading like a virulent disease until the world is under control of the ancient ones? Because I can't really believe that you can get hypnotized by an audio file, because if you can then there's no excuse why a sound that makes you orgasm in the spot isn't circulating the internet.

Well, other thank Barry White's voice I mean.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 17, 2009)

hypnosis is basically an extremely relaxed, open state where you automatically believe the things you're told, and as long as you believe that it's working, it works, inasmuch as it's possible for your brain to fool you

for something like outright hallucinations it takes quite a while to learn how to do it, but for something like just going into a trance it's pretty easy

as long as you remember to relax, to not try and 'do' anything, and to just believe whatever's on the mp3 (assuming you know what's on it ahead of time!), you can probably get there with a couple of tries

edit: and for the record, there are indeed files that try to trigger an orgasm via hypnosis. it isn't easy, but it is possible, and apparently it's easier for women than for men.


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 17, 2009)

An interesting idea. 

I personally have wanted dreams. That way I can remember it, since most hyponosis that I've encountered in my life the person under suggestion couldn't remember what they were doing in the end.

If someone has a link to such a file, I'd be open-minded enough to give it a try, so long as it was secure enough that it wasn't a risk. I don't want to see color in gray squares and gray in colored squares.


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2009)

Really? That's it? Being very relaxed? Man, if I believed in hypnotism I would feel like I've been ripped off. I don't need a magician or a MP3 file to achieve that. I get into that state pretty much everyday when I'm falling asleep.

My specific interest as of now lies not in the definition of "hypnotism", but on the contents of the audio file that supposedly gets you into that mental state.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> Really? That's it? Being very relaxed? Man, if I believed in hypnotism I would feel like I've been ripped off. I don't need a magician or a MP3 file to achieve that. I get into that state pretty much everyday when I'm falling asleep.
> 
> My specific interest as of now lies not in the definition of "hypnotism", but on the contents of the audio file that supposedly gets you into that mental state.



man if you were less concerned about how haughty you could make your sentences and more conerned about learning the answers to your questions, this conversation would be easier

anyway the main reason you use an mp3 instead of something like autohypnosis is that, if you're in a trance that's at all deep, it's very hard to mantain the steady pace of suggestions that hypnosis generally prefers (and if you haven't worked out what a 'hypnosis file' is, it's usually just a recording of a hypnotist going through an induction script, sometimes with light background music or whatever)

the mp3 mantains a constant stream of suggestions that you can latch on to and listen to the way you'd listen to a song, except far more rapt and only half-conscious

once you achieve a trance, the file can then implement several suggestions, usually just taking you deeper at first. that actually does do something--deeper trances produce stronger effects, generally speaking. after a 10-15 minute period, the file usually moves into the payload, which is usually some fun trigger or hallucination or fantasy or whatever--there are a _shitload_ of these things on warpmymind and p2p and paysites and whatnot.

edit: here's a fairly accurate depth of trance guide:

The Davis-Husband Scale of Hypnosis

0 - insusceptible
1 - Relaxation (hypnoidal response starts here)
2 - Fluttering eyelids
3 - Closing of eyes
4 - Complete physical relaxation
5 - Eye catalepsy
6 - Limb catalepsies (light trance starts here)
7 - Rigid catalepsies
8,9, 10 - "Glove" anesthesia
11, 12 - Partial posthypnotic amnesia
13, 14 - Posthypnotic amnesia (Medium trance starts here)
15, 16 - Personality changes
17, 18, 19 - Kinesthetic delusions
20 - Complete amnesia by suggestion
21, 22 - Ability to open eyes and remain in trance (Deep trance starts here)
23, 24 - Complete somnambulism
25 - Positive visual hallucination
26, 27 - Positive auditory hallucination, systematized posthypnotic amnesia
28 - Negative auditory hallucination
29 - Negative visual hallucination
30 - Hyperesthesia


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> man if you were less concerned about how haughty you could make your sentences


Hey! 
After googling what haughty means I wish to say that I didn't want to impress a feeling of arrogance on my posts. This is simply the way I speak, or rather write.

That said, my question regarding the MP3 was because once a heavily inebriated friend showed my even drunken self a program with audio files that, after heard for a while, could supposedly make you feel like you were high. We tried it and, while he reported feeling the effects, all I heard was something akin to a thousand drills made of tormented children. It may have been the alcohol or my thick skull, but the idea behind that sound (apparently using some kind of frecuency that would screw with your mind) simply didn't work with me. I just connected the dots and thought that perhaps this hypnotizer audio used the same principles, namely, destroying your eardrums in an attempt to activate some synapse in your head or whatever.

What you said is most interesting. If it's just suggestion, with no kind of "brain deactiviting sound" put in there, that means that the hypnotizee would have to get himself into a state where he would be open to the suggestions, as you said. That's fascinating, if only because it would explain why a non believer as myself can never get these things to work.
As the local skeptic I would like to hear this audio file to see if it affects me in any way. Would anyone be so kind to send the MP3 to me?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 18, 2009)

Corto said:


> Hey!
> That said, my question regarding the MP3 was because once a heavily inebriated friend showed my even drunken self a program with audio files that, after heard for a while, could supposedly make you feel like you were high.



those are a scam afaik, but i've heard weirder

the only tone type thing that's supposed to work is binuaral beats, which can do what's called 'entrain' your mind into a more relaxed state by tricking your brain into thinking that it's already relaxed, and they don't seem to do that much and aren't really necessary



Corto said:


> What you said is most interesting. If it's just suggestion, with no kind of "brain deactiviting sound" put in there, that means that the hypnotizee would have to get himself into a state where he would be open to the suggestions, as you said. That's fascinating, if only because it would explain why a non believer as myself can never get these things to work.
> As the local skeptic I would like to hear this audio file to see if it affects me in any way. Would anyone be so kind to send the MP3 to me?



sure, just pm me your instant message info

there's a fairly popular one called "Lutz - Bubble Induction" that's pretty good for newcomers


----------



## Corto (Jan 18, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> by tricking your brain into thinking that it's already relaxed


See? That sounds crazy enough to actually work.
Contact info sent.


----------



## Frasque (Jan 18, 2009)

I HAVE ACHIEVED TOTAL SUCCESS. Send me a couple hundred dollars and I will explain  

Dude, seriously, if you beleive this jackassery then you probably shouldn't be allowed out of your house without a helmet.


----------



## Raithah (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry, but that Harvard study just seems too unreal for me. Only those who were 'highly susceptible' to hallucinogenic hypnotic suggestion were able to produce any result; highly susceptible being defined as just _eight percent_ of their applicants. Adding insult to injury is that these people weren't hypnotized, in the sense that you were citing it, they were _told_ what they should see. No MP3s or fancy swirling circles; simply a show of sheer will.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 18, 2009)

lol, Iam just asking if they work, lol.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 18, 2009)

elidolente said:


> lol, Iam just asking if they work, lol.



No. They don't.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 18, 2009)

fukkin forum shat its pants while i was a tryin' ta post


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 18, 2009)

Raithah said:


> Sorry, but that Harvard study just seems too unreal for me. Only those who were 'highly susceptible' to hallucinogenic hypnotic suggestion were able to produce any result; highly susceptible being defined as just _eight percent_ of their applicants. Adding insult to injury is that these people weren't hypnotized, in the sense that you were citing it, they were _told_ what they should see. No MP3s or fancy swirling circles; simply a show of sheer will.



uh, no shit they were told what they should see, that's kind of the premise of hypnosis 

also 8% seeing color like that is awesome. the idea that random shmucks off the street could walk in and see colors on their first day is pretty lol, it takes practice to see those kind of results for most people

when it comes to hallucinating major senses, touch is the easiest, followed by sound, with sight being the hardest

positive hallucinations are also easier than negative ones, and closed-eye visuals show up long before open-eye ones do

shit ain't easy, son



Attorney At Lawl said:


> No. They don't.



jury's still out on that, it takes months for limited results and i don't think anyone's been at it for all that long, but yeah, that's the safe bet

but honestly, so what? hypnosis is pretty fun and most who explore this stuff don't mark it down as time wasted since there are plenty of consolation prizes even if you don't get some kind of full-bodied hallucination going


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I should make it really clear just how phenomenally hard doing this is.

Basically, you're dreaming you're a manimal except your brain has to be awake at the same time it's spoofing your senses, and unlike sleep your eyes are open and constantly challanging any illusion you set up. The whole process involves building an internal image map of the illusion by drawing from bits and pieces of remembered images and trying to cobble them together to form a cogent image, then mapping sensation to all of that, then trying to see all of that in your eyes rather than just your mind's eye. 

In terms of how hard something is to accomplish under hypnosis, of how complex it is and how long it'll take, with hands-stuck-together parlor tricks being the wheel and quitting cigarettes being the car, furry tf is the goddamn _space program_.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes.  Last night, I became a furry, so I fucked everything un my house with my drawn-on hyper cock.

Good times.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 18, 2009)

^
good times


----------



## Ratte (Jan 18, 2009)

Duhguns said:


> ^
> good times



Come to my house and I'll make it more interesting.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 18, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Yes.  Last night, I became a furry, so I fucked everything un my house with my drawn-on hyper cock.
> 
> Good times.



lookit dis nub, can't even read a two-page thread, all missing the xXxPointxXx


----------



## Moka (Jan 19, 2009)

I've tried a TF file. I've been able to feel a little bit of fur on my face, but that's about it. I'm not even sure it isn't just me being hopeful. It is _very_ relaxing though.

I do try it again every now and then, since I suspect that it's one of those things that gets easier with time.

On a related note, a hypnotist once tried to put me into trance during a stage show (along with about 25 other people). He came close, but ultimately it didn't work. After the show, he told me that if you don't want to be put under, then it doesn't work. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> lookit dis nub, can't even read a two-page thread, all missing the xXxPointxXx



Cute.  I did, in fact, read it, but my post was merely sarcastic.

Try again.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 19, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Cute.  I did, in fact, read it, but my post was merely sarcastic.



i see you're still not getting this

nobody who tries this seriously thinks it'll be easy; hell, i'd go so far as to say most people trying this think it's probably not going to work. people still do it because:

1) it's pretty fun anyway
2) partial success is still good times
3) there's a modest but nonzero chance of eventually getting the grand prize


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> i see you're still not getting this
> 
> nobody who tries this seriously thinks it'll be easy; hell, i'd go so far as to say most people trying this think it's probably not going to work. people still do it because:
> 
> ...



Yes, I got that.  I'm curious to wonder what it's like if it worked.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Jan 19, 2009)

Hate to break it to the skeptics, but hypotism is very real. I have experienced it at an art museum, sitting in front of a TV that was playing this bizarre psychadelic video. There were headphones on the table, so I tried one on and I felt myself being locked into the video onscreen. One of the freakiest things I've ever seen. /shudder

There was nothing... disturbing... about the video in itself. It was just a bald guy talking with a multicolored, moving background.

But seriously... I can't recommend going to lengths this extreme to witness some tiny feeling. Instead, try going outside at night, find a field or something that is completely quiet. No sound at all. Just stand out there, and let your mind wander. Interesting things happen - I was downtown one night this winter, my family and I were at a dinner theater thing and I took a walk because I can't sit still to save my life. The ground was covered in snow, and there was no noise whatsoever. After a while I could feel claws crunching the snow instead of shoes, and I had no heavy jacket but I was warm. The feeling only lasted a few seconds, but it was definitely euphoric.

Don't get into MP3 files for this. You never know what will happen.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 19, 2009)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> Hate to break it to the skeptics, but hypotism is very real. I have experienced it at an art museum, sitting in front of a TV that was playing this bizarre psychadelic video. There were headphones on the table, so I tried one on and I felt myself being locked into the video onscreen. One of the freakiest things I've ever seen. /shudder
> 
> There was nothing... disturbing... about the video in itself. It was just a bald guy talking with a multicolored, moving background.
> 
> ...



sure, hypnosis can actually work. it can even be used instead of an anesthesia!
you can also put someone in a strange situation like the feeling that his or her shoe is burning^^
its no bullsh*t but i have no clue how far you can go with this


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 19, 2009)

Hypnotism works _if you believe it will work_. Otherwise forget it.
I've heard about this topic before - hypnotizing one's self to "feel" like their fursona. Seems a bit iffy to me, but it doesn't seem impossible.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Hypnotism works _if you believe it will work_. Otherwise forget it.
> I've heard about this topic before - hypnotizing one's self to "feel" like their fursona. Seems a bit iffy to me, but it doesn't seem impossible.



Placebo?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 19, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Hypnotism works _if you believe it will work_. Otherwise forget it.
> I've heard about this topic before - hypnotizing one's self to "feel" like their fursona. Seems a bit iffy to me, but it doesn't seem impossible.



sure, youll have to devote yourself a little to it. if you just sit there and just think it wont work there is no way it will work on you


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 19, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Placebo?


Never underestimate the placebo effect! It can work wonders.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Never underestimate the placebo effect! It can work wonders.



And it all costs less at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 19, 2009)

Hypnosis does work and in fact has been used to persuade people to stop smoking or lose weight by placing them in a hypnosis state and then placing suggestions in their mind.

As for the TF/Furry part.
If you think that hypnosis is going to physically turn you into a furry, forget about it. It won't work.
Nor will hypnosis make you more or less in tuned with your furry side.

You can however through a trance state or hypnosis do a shapeshift and experience how an animal experiences ceriain environments. Many Native American tribes have done this.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> As for the TF/Furry part.
> If you think that hypnosis is going to physically turn you into a furry, forget about it. It won't work.
> Nor will hypnosis make you more or less in tuned with your furry side.




It doesn't actually make you into a furry. It "messes" (for lack of a better term) with your mind, and makes your subconscious think that you see and feel your fur, ears, tail, claws, pawpads, and muzzle. It's not really there, but you trick your brain into thinking it's there.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 19, 2009)

You people hypnotizing yourselves to be animals need help.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey I never said I tried hypnosis.

I don't want my brain messed with.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 19, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> You people hypnotizing yourselves to be animals need help.



hahaha, what, i'm not allowed to try out the fancy options on my brain-car? i've got this one file that trains you to see depth in two-dimensional images. it kicks tremendous amounts of ass and works without a lot of trouble. it may not be for you but it's not my fault you drive a used gremlin 



Ethereal_Dragon said:


> Don't get into MP3 files for this. You never know what will happen.



sure you do, it's an mp3. whats it gonna do, change?


----------



## Runefox (Jan 20, 2009)

While I'm entirely certain that physical alterations are impossible by the power of the mind and hypnosis, your brain can be fooled into believing practically anything at all, including being a different being altogether. Dreams are pretty good proof of that, actually, and really, the concept behind hypnosis is similar - It will work so long as you let it work, and the same is true for a dream. If at any point during a dream you realize that you are dreaming, you have, or at least, in my experience, broken the dream, and this is usually what brings about lucid dreaming. In the same vein, if while you were awake you were to allow yourself to become open to hypnotic suggestion, it's basically running in the different direction.

While you're dreaming, you usually don't have any idea you're dreaming, so in certain cases, it feels perfectly natural for things that would otherwise be questionable to be happening - For example, being a different gender, or flying, or anything of the sort. Your brain will usually fill in the gaps about the things it's not entirely sure of (for example, what, exactly, feeling things with a paw would feel like), and the moment you realize that it's a dream, the moment it stops. This also ties into why people can be suggested into forgetting things that happen while hypnotized, and why some people can't recall their dreams.

While I've never been hypnotized, I understand some of how it works, and I understand that it can work - And that virtually anything can be done to the mind.

Also, another piece of information about this whole thing that ties into another post of mine: Nothing about an MP3 will contain subsonic or supersonic audio information, or at least, very little. Therefore, it's all within the audible portion of the file, whatever "it" may be.


----------



## haynari (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder how fucked up the mp3 is.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 21, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> You people hypnotizing yourselves to be animals need help.



^this.

However, I tried a hypnosis file.. (It's a strange kink of mine >.>)

and of course.. it err.. partially worked... I didn't like the results of what my friend did to me in the process however...


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2009)

haynari said:


> I wonder how fucked up the mp3 is.



Not fucked up at all. It's usually one person who puts you into a trance with calming vocal tones and MAYBE some background music. 

Then, they go on to suggest things to you, which your brain will believe to be true with repetitive use of the mp3 file and by believing that it will work. One of the files I have suggest that you use your imagination and imagine the changes on your own first, that way your subconscious can get used to them and eventually take over for you. If anyone knows what file I'm talking about, don't mention the name. For some odd reason I feel that would lead to me being thought a jackass for no apparent reason...


----------



## elidolente (Jan 21, 2009)

haynari said:


> I wonder how fucked up the mp3 is.



lol, its a passive interest in hypnosis first of all. Being in a trance is vey relaxing.

Also, briefly imaging yourself as a furry wouldn't be cool? I think it would, But iam not obesses or anything, its just a passive interest.


----------



## X (Jan 21, 2009)

ok, i posted the .mp3 file on megaupload if anyone wants it, here is the link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2FHLQOK3


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 21, 2009)

hey nylak, read the post right above the one i made, where he says "If anyone knows what file I'm talking about, don't mention the name. For some odd reason I feel that would lead to me being thought a jackass for no apparent reason..." ?

posting "lolll" immediately after that implies in a sneaky sort of way that yes i know what he means, because it happens that i do know what he means, and he is indeed being a little silly, and that's why it's funny

hence lolll

prz peer at context before deleting

edit: at least with my posts cause seriously, i do that a lot and i sure get shit for it a lot because hurp durp its short/mostly-just-an-image guess it must be bad


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 31, 2009)

Believe it or not, there has been successes.

I was considering on doing it myself, but I wasn't so sure what I may be expecting.

I have done some research on it. It is long, yet rewarding 

Keep listening to the MP3 files and please, PM me on your progress, and feel free to ask questions.

I am eager to know how this goes through for you.

For I may wanna give it a try as well.


----------



## vourok (Aug 21, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Hypnotism works _if you believe it will work_. Otherwise forget it.
> I've heard about this topic before - hypnotizing one's self to "feel" like their fursona. Seems a bit iffy to me, but it doesn't seem impossible.


 
That would probably be the a whole problem for me. The whole, being like your fursona bit. Because mine is a cat and the main problem with me, is when I'm trying to follow into the trance but then, what feels like a huge building of playfulness collapsing on me, takes me for a few seconds and it tosses me out of trance.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 21, 2009)

elidolente said:


> lol, ok. I like ur frankness, and I agree a lot with u, but hey, hypnosis isnt All crap, just 75% of it. Iam just asking if anyones had success? At all. Its relaxing, but any fur feelings/visuals?



85% of statistics are made up on the spot, and I bet that one was too.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I got called up to be hypnotized at the county fair this year, frankly I wasn't hypnotized but I faked my way through the entire show just to see if I could... I DID

Thank you improv school, if it weren't for you I would not have had the chance to make an ass of myself in front of 3000 people!


----------



## monay (Aug 22, 2009)

highly susceptible being defined as just _eight percent_ of their applicants. Adding insult to injury is that these people weren't hypnotized, in the sense that you were citing it, they were _told_ what they should see. No MP3s or fancy swirling circles; simply a show of sheer will. 


_____________________________________

 sex and the city season 1-6 dvd 
 house MD season 1-5 dvd


----------



## Ratte (Aug 22, 2009)

lolnecro


----------

